# Fastening split boards



## SarahFair (May 7, 2017)

I bought an antique farm table that has some split boards.

Id like to keep the original top but Im nog sure whats the best way to fasten the splits.

I was thinking those wavy tacks?


----------



## karen936 (May 7, 2017)

i don't know sarah wood glue and clamps maybe


----------



## state159 (May 7, 2017)

Wood slats glued and screwed underneath would strengthen the boards but you may want to close the gaps first with pipe clamps. The slats should be beveled at a 45 degree angle on the ends to keep from scratching your hands/legs when sitting at the table. Use flathead screws like drywall screws, that are short enough to hold the slat to the older boards but not long enough to go completely through. Some people like the spacing between the old boards to give them more character. The slats will help to keep the top level also. Hope this helps.


----------



## mattech (May 7, 2017)

Bow tie wood joints


----------



## lagrangedave (May 7, 2017)

What do you consider an antique? That Ponderosa pine may only be 30 years old............As others have said.......Glue, clamp, and cross pin with a small nailer..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2017)

Glue and clamp. Not sure if it's thick enough to get a Kreg screw jigged in from the bottom.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 7, 2017)

Why did they leave it outside?


----------



## SarahFair (May 7, 2017)

It was in a basement for 20 years and used decades before that by the womans mother who bought it out of (they thought) an antique store.


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 8, 2017)

*This -*



mattech said:


> Bow tie wood joints



If you attach a board completely across the bottom and screw it to the top boards it will not allow for normal expansion which will probably eventually create new problems.  The best solution is the bow tie which will just repair the boards that need repair.  If you don't like the appearance of the fixes just do them on the bottom of the boards.  The minor cracks are the reason for buying the table in the first place but if you want to "modernize" the table you could fill them with epoxy and put a finish on the table (which I wouldn't do).


----------



## SarahFair (May 8, 2017)

I've had to sand it down and refinish it sure to it being gunky. 

There's several cracks throughout. 
The bowtie doesn't look too difficult, I'll just have to track a router down.
A scroll saw will work for creating the bowtie, correct?

I refinished the table with boiled linseed oil, the SO wants me to put a clear coat on it, everyone else had mentioned it, but eh, I'm not sure I want to
They just mention the cracks. 
If I clamp and bowtie therm together it shouldnt be an issue correct?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2017)

OK, my mistake. In the new pictures it looks like old growth southern yellow pine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2017)

The way it is nailed down you aren't going to close up those cracks without removing the boards from the table, regardless of the method you use. 

One other option is clear epoxy finish to the table top, like a bar top. It will fill all voids and bond them while creating a finish for the top as well.


----------



## SarahFair (May 8, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> OK, my mistake. In the new pictures it looks like old growth southern yellow pine.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> The way it is nailed down you aren't going to close up those cracks without removing the boards from the table, regardless of the method you use.
> 
> One other option is clear epoxy finish to the table top, like a bar top. It will fill all voids and bond them while creating a finish for the top as well.



Yeah, I kind of figured that with the center cracks. 
The one on the end (the one Im really only worried about) is not restricted by nails or other boards, its"free floating". 

Im going to try and bow tie that, if that doesnt work Ive thought about going to Georgia Reclaimed and seeing what theyve got and just replacing all the boards since they are on the thinner side anyways


----------



## JustUs4All (May 8, 2017)

Careful not to make an Abe Lincoln Axe.  It has only had one new head and two new handles.


----------



## SarahFair (May 8, 2017)

A what?


----------



## Canuck5 (May 8, 2017)

I know it's a fair amount of work, but what about taking the boards off, taking the nails out, then putting them back down, and glue/clamp them tight.  Then drill a larger hole, where the nail holes are and glue in dowels.  Might add some "interest" to the top?


----------



## Canuck5 (May 8, 2017)

Then glue/screw a narrow board, underneath the top, at each end, to tie all the boards together


----------



## Canuck5 (May 8, 2017)

Just a thought ......


----------



## Canuck5 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## JustUs4All (May 8, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Careful not to make an Abe Lincoln Axe.  It has only had one new head and two new handles.





SarahFair said:


> A what?



If you change the top of the old table you have begun the process of making an Abe Lincoln Axe.  
Surely you have heard it since it is nearly as old as me:
A fellow advertised an axe for sale that once belonged to Abraham Lincoln.  It was in good condition having had the axe head replaced once and the handle twice.


----------



## SarahFair (May 9, 2017)

Ohhhhh, like its not even the same ax anymore. 
I get it...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 9, 2017)

SarahFair said:


> Ohhhhh, like its not even the same ax anymore.
> I get it...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus

Don't say that on a wooden boat forum,  . I got into a huge argument onetime about that very subject and the HMS Victory.


----------



## SarahFair (May 9, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus
> 
> Don't say that on a wooden boat forum,  . I got into a huge argument onetime about that very subject and the HMS Victory.



Ugh, now Im going to be in a black hole of contemplation for days


----------



## taylornelms (May 10, 2017)

I love old stuff as much as the next guy/gal. To be honest, that table is nice looking but it was probably built by a man that needed a table not a carpenter. It was built logically and there's nothing wrong with that but, it wasn't built by a skilled wood worker. I only assume this because there are no "bread boards" on the ends.  Probably for a few reasons, 1- he didn't know how to join them correctly. 2- he didn't see the extra work necessary for a table built from rough cut lumber and 3- the guy just needed a table. I don't want to take anything from the piece because personally I love it but don't be afraid to take those boards off, stack them correctly and use them for soemthing else. If you're plan is to use it and not just look at it you will be disappointed. It will continue to crack and "move". Bow ties would be the most accepted form of repair but they aren't as easy as they look. To fix it correctly for years to come. You'll need to disassemble, join edges, biscuit/glue, build bread boards and join with a mortise and tennon joint. Which will totally take away from the cool factor.


----------



## K80Shooter (May 10, 2017)

I remember eating off of a table just like that when growing up. We had a pretty big family so my dad had to make a table to accommodate us. I don't know what ever happened to it.


----------

